# Connect via USB with iDisplay on CM7?



## Abused Rib (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm trying to use my TouchPad as a second monitor using iDisplay on the Android Market. It connects using wifi with no problem, but it's not as stable as I would like. I was thinking connecting with USB might be better, but I cannot get it to connect. I'm guessing it's some sort of driver problem, but I cannot solve it. ADB detects my TouchPad, so I am not sure why it's not working.

HP TouchPad 32GB - CM7A3.5
Windows 7 x64


----------

